# Boys who pee like girls: can they change?



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry I don't have the answer to your question  But Nickel also squat 'n pee and he is getting pretty good and has rarely wetted his front legs. He has lifted his leg twice so far.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't know if it is super hormonal or anything... we have a greyhound that came to us as a 2 year old and has never peed like a "boy". He is 7 now. I think it is hit or miss, really lol.

Tate sometimes pees like a girl and sometimes raises his leg. Either way, he pees on himself :doh: When he lifts his leg to pee, he ends up curving his back too much trying to keep his balance and manages to pee all over his chest (we joke he is too well endowed).


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Same here Coco pees both ways. Olie has yet to lift his leg. I was told to get a post and stick it in the middle of the yard and train them that way. IDK if it works - just a idea that I remembered hearing.


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

I have an 8 year old Lab who was neutered at 5mos old and NEVER lifted his leg. Then when he was six years old we adopted a dog from the shelter that lifted his leg and my lab started copying him... We no longer have that dog, unfortunately, but Sam will still lift his leg now and then. He's smart... if it is in the grass or rocks, he'll squat. But if he is on a walk he'll lift his leg so it gets on a bush and not on the sidewalk! It is indeed, peeing though, not marking. He will only do it once and he lets it ALL out... funny.

If you want him to lift his leg, take him around others that do it...that's my advice! 

I personally LOVE that Sam mostly squats... so he doesn't pee on everything. But he also doesn't pee on himself, so that's a plus.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Itty-bitty Pippin lifts his leg, and makes sure to mark wherever his he-man self has been. But Casey has not been copying him one little bit in that regard. Then last weekend, P. marked, and C. lifted his leg and marked right after him!! Totally astonished us, and I gave C. a treat.

Then he did it again later in the day. Another treat.

After that, nada. Back to squating.

It's annoying because invariably he will get some part of his front legs. I go through baby wipes like crazy, wiping him off when we get home.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I had a border collie cross that squatted until he passed at 13. Same thing one big pee no marking but never hit himself. My spoo marks everything. He's white and in show coat and hits his front legs all the time. Mostly because he can't stay in one spot and finish. Has to start walking while still going. Silly. We made nylon covers for his front bracelets. I hope your guy can just figure out how to squat better. It's way nicer when they get it all over at once versus holding a bit for everything in sight. Good luck!


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

> It's way nicer when they get it all over at once versus holding a bit for everything in sight."


Sigh. I suppose.

I'll just have to get him some "rain gear" for his front legs. Basically it sounds like there is no reason to hold off neutering him then, as it sounds like dogs who behave like that rarely ever change. Might as well do the deed and get it over with in that case.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Anyone have an opinion as to whether this is a hormonal thing or behavioral issue? Can it be trained? If so, how?[/QUOTE]

Beachgirl:

LOL welcome to the world of boys will be boys.
I live with two intact males, one 4 plus years old the other 8.5 months old.

There are dogs who will never lift their legs while others who will, which is more common and seen much more often than ones who still squatt but this behavior is normal and has nothing to do with hormones or anything else. 

A stud dog will never squat to pee he would lift his leg.

A dog who urinates on the inside of his front legs will always do it whether he squats or lifts his leg.

My boy Cole forever urinates on his front legs, he takes turns doing them both, LOLO and GRRRRRR

I purchased from DogsInStyle Carol Beresh, (she is on this PF) two pairs of what we call pee booties. Putting them on the front legs of the dog before he goes out to do his business will prevent you having to clean the urine off the front legs. If you allow it to remain there it will start to smell awful and on a white dog is very unsightely.

The leggings (pee boots) will be a good solution for your dog.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Good idea; I had forgotten that Carole makes those.

I have had male dogs since the early '80's and never, ever had one who didn't lift his leg once he was past puppyhood. I kept waiting for Casey to get the idea, but it's not happening.

Why do you say it's not hormonal and in the next sentence say a stud dog would never do this? I'm not getting the connection between why a "regular" un-neutered male might do this but never a stud dog.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas will squat most of the time to pee.. but if he's interested in something, but has to pee really bad, he'll watch whenever he's looking at and just.. pee.. like that, standing completely normal and up. I'd actually be very shocked to see him lift his leg.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Kodi is almost 3 and has never lifted his leg. But he doesn't pee on himself. The only time he did it, he was trying to hurry because he wanted to get to my dad and turned before he was finished... oops. He is neutered though.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow, I never realized it was so common. I thought I just had a weird dog! Glad to know I've got company in this.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Why do you say it's not hormonal and in the next sentence say a stud dog would never do this? I'm not getting the connection between why a "regular" un-neutered male might do this but never a stud dog.[/QUOTE]No one can really give an answer as to why some males squat while urinating and others lift their leg. I dont think it is hormonal, I just think it is a learnt behavior or an instinct if you will.

Stud dogs always to my knowledge lift their legs to mark territory . These dogs are used at stud and I believe are more feral and/or intense than either neutered or UNneutered dogs who are not bred from. This is my opinion but I can be wrong.. 

My boy Onyx still squats when he urinates inspite of seeing Cole lift his leg. 
Well.. LOL COle pees on his front legs and Onyx directs the flow right in between his front legs GOOD BOY !!! God am I forever fed up of wiping pee. I wish Cole will not lift his leg but squat like Onyx does and direct the stream between his legs rather than on his legs.. GRRRRR


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Casey's aim is not that good to always go between his legs. Sometimes he will spray his foot, stop, and delicately lift up his foot and shake it like he's puzzled by the whole thing... And they told me poodles were smart!!! Hmmmpppphhhhh!!!!!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

LOLOL BeachGirl: This is too funny.....I have yet to see my boy Cole have manners enough to lift his paw and shake the urine off.

I am going to drop Cole at your house.. I want your dog to give him lessons in pee manners...


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Teddy squats AND lifts his leg--sometimes at the same time. That's not nearly as amusing as when he lifts his leg and hunches his back to poo simultaneously. He reminds me of one of those little Olympic gymnasts on the balance beam or something.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

LOL this is too funny ROFLMAO

Do you know that not only males lift their leg while peeing but also females?
When you see a female lift her leg while squatting and urinates with one leg above ground you can be sure she is either in heat of has the type of personality I would not mess with. LOL
Some females who are dominant and intense would tend to lift thier leg when squatting to pee.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Marian, that is hysterical! Love the cartoon - can just picture your little canine gymnast doing his contortionist best!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm starting to feel like the only person who never wants her boy to lift his leg... Desmond squats to pee and I wouldn't have it any other way. To be honest, I'd probably kind of freak if he lifted his leg. He never has, and hopefully never will. He used to tinkle on his legs as a puppy, but I trained him out of that (had him "wait" until he was completely finished peeing instead of walking while still peeing). I'm pretty sure one member on this forum trained her boy to not pee on himself by teaching him to fix his pee posture (lol) by stretching further back. She would say "don't pee on your legs" and he would scooch his little legs back. Impressive!! Can't remember who it was, sorry! But you can absolutely stop a dog who tinkles on his legs. It's not some hopeless thing lol. I did it with Desmond, and I am sure I've read of many people doing the same with their pups. 

Desmond hasn't tinkled on himself in ages, probably since he was like 5 or 6 months old. There have been a few drops here and there, but otherwise his "girly" squatting is great. If he ever lifted his leg, he probably wouldn't even get the grass- it would all just soak right onto his leg. No thanks!


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

How in the world do you stop it from hitting his legs? Seriously, he has a strong flow, and that's just where the arc hits. It's hit or miss. (ha!) If I could get him to spread his front legs more, that would do it, I guess.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

[Can't remember who it was, sorry! But you can absolutely stop a dog who tinkles on his legs. It's not some hopeless thing lol. I did it with Desmond, and I am sure I've read of many people doing the same with their pups. 

Birdie:

I would really appreciate if you can find out who it was, I am more than open to learn how to curb Cole from spraying volumes of pee on his front leg.
So fed up with it and so undignified, LOL
If you can remember the person's name pls. let me know. And if you have done this with Desmond how do you go about it ? HELP


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I guess he could be like my parents poodle who lifts his leg when he poops... No Joke!! It can't be very efficient. Or like Mia occasionally will lay down when she starts pooping. Both of them end up in the "normal" position after a bit.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> LOL this is too funny ROFLMAO
> 
> Do you know that not only males lift their leg while peeing but also females?
> When you see a female lift her leg while squatting and urinates with one leg above ground you can be sure she is either in heat of has the type of personality I would not mess with. LOL
> Some females who are dominant and intense would tend to lift thier leg when squatting to pee.


LOL I have mentioned this on a previous thread, but Henry does this when he pees! He squats, lifts his leg and turns his head to look at the pee coming out!!!!! :doh:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Our boys can start the Squatters Club.


----------



## unquiet_mind (May 10, 2010)

I am THRILLED that Rusty doesn't hike is leg...seems much more polite to squat regardless of being a male.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

add me to the list of owners HaPPY their male dog squats. 

Sure, the Foz will lift a leg, especially when in new territory, but when he has to go, he'll walk into a patch of grass and do the deepest squat so that the stream is only a few centimeters from the grass. No mess, no fuss. 

IF he hasn't gone deep enough into the squat and some accidentally gets on his leg, he either deepens his squat or stops and re-aims.  He seems to not enjoy wet front paws, thank GAWD.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sphy does a half cock, particularly if she is marking something vertical. I wouldn't say she was intense or "dominant" - quite the contrary, in fact - but it is the most efficient way of getting the scent where she wants it to be. I also wonder if trimming the "pee string" may be affecting the aim of some of the dogs described here - when I researched papillon grooming, the advice was not to trim the long hairs coming from the penis or vulva, as doing so could cause the urine to spread and stain the coat.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

It's called a wick. I do that to Phoenix. You grow the hair on top of the penis until it covers the tip. It helps to direct it down. Still shave everything else and the tip leaving the wick coming down over the tip. It is not enough hair to smell or cause an infection.I have to say it really has helped. We went from full on stream on his bracelets to a few drops sometimes. If he were clipped down I don't think it would get hit. His hair is too poofy and gets in the way. His problem is not taking the time to finish or loosing his balance trying to pee uphill. I think it could really help you. Down not forward.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

vtomblin said:


> It's called a wick.


Thanks - I've been struggling to remember that word! I knew there was a word for it, but my brain refuses to function before the second cup of coffee ...


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I also wonder if trimming the "pee string" may be affecting the aim of some of the dogs described here - when I researched papillon grooming, the advice was not to trim the long hairs coming from the penis or vulva, as doing so could cause the urine to spread and stain the coat.[/QUOTE]

This is an excellent idea.. I didnt know about it.

For hygenic reasons I always clippled the hair around the prepuce so I will try growing it now so Mr. Peeonlegs may finally direct the stream away from the inside of his front legs. Thanks guys for the tip.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

I have asked my groomer to leave that wick (had read about it some time ago). It makes a bit of difference, but doesn't completely change things.

And now that I've been talking about these guys - guess who decided to change HIS habits - little Pippin! He did a squat this morning - VERY rare for him. And no problem with him, it just went straight down to the ground, didn't even come close to hitting his front legs.

I think the two of them are just built very differently and have a different amount of "oomph" to the flow. Perhaps the difference in their heights accounts for it too. Pippin is a lot closer to the ground to begin with.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm sure y'all are just dying to hear updates on my dogs' potty habits. And I just happen to have news: Casey is now, finally, having just celebrated his 2nd birthday, beginning to pee like a boy! He is actually lifting his leg now! 

Unfortunately, he still splashes all over himself. Sigh...

We had put off having him neutered, thinking that maybe the hormones would kick in eventually, and I think that is what has happened.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Panda cocks his leg to pee but somehow still gets pee on his chest even though his hair is really short!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

Panda said:


> Panda cocks his leg to pee but somehow still gets pee on his chest even though his hair is really short!


thats because pandas a dirty little bugger lol


----------



## Dexter (Jun 3, 2010)

My male dog does all of this too! I am so glad there is a site like this, to make me feel so much better and not alone! ha!!
He squats like a girl, and pees on his back legs. I shaved him yesterday, his wick was discolored for some reason, so i got rid of that....I wish I would have read this before I did it though. ugh!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I dunno why Desmond's pee doesn't hit his legs, but it pretty much goes straight down to the ground. I do leave the wick on to help direct the pee down when I trim him. Maybe, like Beach Girl said, some dogs are just built differently, so they pee differently. -shrug- 

However, now we have a new boy dog at the daycare who squats... and OMG he pees ALL OVER his front feet. Every day, multiple times, he is just peeing all over his front feet and they are standing in a puddle of pee... yuck!! If that's what your poodles are going through... I feel your pain. That would be awful on a poodle. Thing is, he arches his back while he squats (he looks so awkward in this pose haha), directing it forward instead of down. Desmond will arc his back while he finishes up sometimes, and I go "Wait!" and he stops until he's done tinkling and I release him. Good dog  lol 

Rofl, I actually have pics of him tinkling if you guys are wondering how it is he stands without getting it on himself. /weirdo It's not like this thread hasn't already crossed the line out of polite conversation. :lol:


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Hahaha, Panda is a dirty little bugger at the moment, his chest has broadened recently so now his penis points directly towards his chest and then when he has finished peeing, the drops on the hair all rub off on his chest 0_o not very nice! He will also start walking before he has finished peeing so sometimes gets it on his legs


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

> If that's what your poodles are going through...


YES!!! Not always, sometimes he misses, but basically, yeah, that's the story!

I am very, very grateful to the person who told me to buy non-alchohol baby wipes. Those things are lifesavers (or rug savers, anyway) and much cheaper than the pet wipes.

Sometimes C. will do this wierd thing where he squats to pee, but manages to arrange his hindquarters so he is aiming sideways, thus squirting onto the ground slightly beside and behind his front legs. I have no idea how he manages this acrobatic feat - looks very strange indeed but it works!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I figure I'll bump this page with an update.

Vegas is days away from turning a year old, he was neutered at 7 months.

He is just starting to lift his leg on the snowbank outside to pee.. and shooting all over his front legs. His urine smells SO BAD! It seriously smells like marijuana (no, I dont smoke.) Looks like we're going to grow the penistash out again. Sigh.

Woo hoo! Sorry for the blunt details!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

penistash LOL


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Also called the penis paint brush C:


----------



## PoodleLicious (Nov 17, 2010)

This is why my limit is just one male dog and just for their special type of devotion... I can't stand things having to do with their plumbing LOL

I walk dogs after grooming them and wouldnt you know it at the very least 40% of them pee on themselves!! UGH then they need to go back in and be fixed up with waterless shampoo...

It doesn't matter if they lift their leg or not. I would prefer a male to squat. My male is a clean one and squats low enough that his penis will almost touch the ground - yay london..

I hopehopehope he never lifts I plan to get him neutered a little later after the hormones and I hope it doesn't bite me in the ass.

The only thing you can do is to grow out the penis hair and let it trinkle down like a spout...
Then you only have to wipe one small spot. But ew if it ever touches you LOL


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Yup, the penistash is what we used to do, but he was getting good at it, so I trimmed it back.. now I regret that.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

To quote my husband... "Men are pigs!" :lol:

I've never had a male dog... In my dreams of having another spoo someday, I've been contemplating getting a male since very learned poodle people whom I respect have told me that (generally) male poodles bond more with the female humans in the household and female poodles bond more with the men. I've found this to be true with Lucybug - she loves her daddy best even though *I'm* the one who literally COOKS her meals and feeds her everyday! Sigh... 

So, someday, when we add another standard poodle to our pack; *IF* we decide to get a boy, I'll be referring back to this thread to find out how to stop the dreaded "yellow leg" syndrome! Eeeewwww! Men are pigs... :lol:


----------



## Turtles (Jul 11, 2010)

You can add my boy to the list of squatters which I am happy about! The only time i've seen him lift his leg is when he is in the park and i'm assuming he's marking his territory but never at home or when we are out walking or running. Although sometimes near the end of a pee he starts to stand and walk away, quite funny actually!


----------



## PoodleLicious (Nov 17, 2010)

If you want an extreme static cling dog... get a male.. they are such needy creatures


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

PoodleLicious said:


> If you want an extreme static cling dog... get a male.. they are such needy creatures


Thanks PL! This is just so foreign to me because all I've ever had are girls (4 spayed females living in my pack right now) I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my girls - I know they all love and respect me, but it's never with any urgency or immediacy. They're perfectly happy to lounge on the couch without me until I get there and sit down, then they'll move closer (or not - as they choose) They're appreciative and welcoming of any affection I'm willing to dole out, but they rarely demand it. 

I'm intrigued by the difference in the genders and am getting a hankering to see for myself (of course, it may just be my ploy to talk my hubby into another standard poodle in the next few years!!!)


----------



## PoodleLicious (Nov 17, 2010)

My males life and happiness depends on my existence thats the most accurate information I can give you LOL
My female can wait on the couch for me to come back, my male hops off with extreme urgency like "OMG the mommy is leaving me FOREVER I am DOOMED!"

He use to whimper oh so pitifully if I was not in sight. I think for the most part he's over that but boyfriend says when he picks London up from my job and takes him home to spend time with him he sits at the front door and cries for few minutes, and when he sees his cries are futile he will curl up with boyfriend on the couch for warmth but he comes back to life when I get home.

And this is not even separation anxiety he is just pure pitiful.

Sometimes its nice to be worshiped, other times its aggravating. You have to feel true worship from a dog once in your lifetime though


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

I didn't read through this whole entire thread, but, Auggie is my first male. He was neutered young; (before we got him at 6 months) and it is AWESOME! LOL He squats; he's not messy; he doesn't hump or mark. 

He is also extremely affectionate. I have only had females, and I have loved them dearly, but there is something special about this little guy. We have had him for a month; and I really feel like he is my "heart dog" already! He is so devoted to me (and my daughter, too). He watches me, and if I am with him and in the room, everything is okay. He is so sweet with my kids, and I have taken him several times to see my grandparents in an assisted living home. I even took him with me yesterday, and I visited my grandfather one last time. He passed away in the evening. 

The person who fostered Auggie thought he would make a good therapy dog one day, and I have to agree. I will work with him towards that as he matures. Right now, he has been very theraputic for me!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Fluffyspoo:
Get the pee booties from Carol Beresh. They are AWSOME. You should get two pairs and interchange. 
I orderd about 4 pairs from Carol and I love them.. I find she makes the best ones and they are very reasonable.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau is a squatter, and darn good at it, too. His stream goes pretty much straight down. In the year we've head him, I've seen him hit his legs exactly once, and that was because he heard a noise in the bushes and moved before he was done. He was neutered at 11 months; made no difference.


----------



## weyweyjenn (Aug 14, 2009)

I wanna join the "Squatters Club"!! I hope Pudding never lift his leg to pee....and he is a year and a half old and he has never lift his leg "yet".


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

I didn't read everybody's replies..so maybe somebody already mentioned this but...
I had a male pug who squated until he was 2. It wasn't until he was around a friend's male GSD that he started lifting his leg to pee. So maybe he needs the influence of another male? Just my two cents.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Some people believe that, but I don't know. Casey has always been around Pippin (neutered male) and it never made any difference. Sometimes I suspect it worked the other way around, that Casey saw Pippin as the head dog and therefore he squatted rather than marked, because he didn't want to challenge the head honcho. 

Lately C. has been lifting his leg more, but it's not consistent. I have no idea what's going through his doggy mind when it comes to his bathroom habits, I really don't.


----------



## Soleil (Dec 4, 2010)

Charlie so far has not lifted, but I think it has mainly to do with the fact that he has a broken front leg so he'd fall over if he tried to lift. He is neutered, though I have no idea at what age it was done. 

After first I was a little worried that he didn't lift, but now I am glad. He has a 'wick' and his pee just trickles straight down. It makes cleaning up easier when he pees in the apartment... :rolffleyes:


----------



## Soleil (Dec 4, 2010)

I spoke too soon!! I might have jinxed it because Charlie lifted tonight! I have no idea where he 'picked it up' since we haven't seen/been around any dogs that lift. He even kicked dirt onto it. No idea why he chose to do it today. :dontknow: 

So maybe there is hope for you yet!


----------

